# Sper Atlantikwall Holland 3D



## hoppenbrouwers (Apr 7, 2010)

Hallo, picture in stereo.







wim


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Apr 14, 2010)

*You know, these pictures would look so much better if I had some 3D glasses, but since I don't, they're giving me a nasty headache!!!!


*


----------



## hoppenbrouwers (Apr 14, 2010)

GunBunnyInaMAB said:


> *You know, these pictures would look so much better if I had some 3D glasses, but since I don't, they're giving me a nasty headache!!!!
> 
> 
> *



Hallo, There are a lot of DVD with red/green (anaglyphen) glasses. like SHREK,Polar Express. And the Magazines of the Mars Rover Missions of Nasa.
Look at this soldier, he is looking without glasses.

Also glasses by Lego and Playboy!






wim


----------



## hoppenbrouwers (May 20, 2010)

*new sper Katwijk*


----------



## Raven Gold (May 21, 2010)

This is actualy good question. Why exactly do I still have 3D glasses from 15 years ago? shore;


----------

